# Bottled Gas



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a gas bottle for my patio heater and would like to know the following

Do I need a licence to buy one
Can I get one at any garage
and how much they cost ( approx)

Thanks all


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The easiest way to buy a cylinder is at a car boot sale, average 20€. Our local Ferreteria will sell one to you without a contract for about 18€ plus the cost of the gas, currently around 12€. garages usually need to see your contract . Camping Gaz cylinders do not need a contract but are too small for a patio heater. Propane is about 1.20€ cheaper than Butane and will run a patio heater.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are two main suppliers, Cepsa and Repsol, and two types of gas, propane and butane. Butane burns slightly hotter but gives off a lot more condensation (though that won´t matter in your case).

You deffinitely need a contract if it is for indoor use (e.g. a water heater) and I suspect that will apply for an outdoor use too, as they may send someone round to do a safety check.

When you first buy one you pay a deposit on the container (called a bombona), then you just exchange the empty one for a full one. They cost about 11 euros.


----------

